# Bought Miss Congeniality 2 PPV



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

But when I checked my past and pending orders screen on my 942 two weeks later, I saw I was charged for a adult movie (14.99) I called Dish and was switched to the TECH ?! dept. and was told by the TECH! guy someone else may have bought it in my home. I denied the accusation and asked him why isn't Miss Congeniallity showing up as a past purchase since I bought that PPV before this adult movie showed up ? The TECH ?! guy didn't have a answer for that , but he did ask me if I am sure nobody else bought the adult show. I asked him how many times must I answer that same question. Anyway...
My question to this thread is ...has anyone else had a similiar problem like this ? 
The TECH guy treated me like I was BullShi*ing him.
Thanks.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It could be your neighboor , if your and his remote have same ID##.


----------



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

P Smith said:


> It could be your neighboor , if your and his remote have same ID##.


This is possible, but it doesn't explain why the purchased show is not listed . Just the adult show. Could it be a bug ?


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

I believe that the past purchases are cleared from the 942 "past purchases" screen soon after they are downloaded to Dish. So "Miss Congeniality 2" may already have been downloaded and cleared.

As for the guy not believing you, I'm sure they have dozens of people calling in each month disputing those charges, and in the vast majority of cases, it was a child, spouse, housecleaner, or whatever denying responsibility for a movie that they really did order.


----------



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

Ok today is 8/24 and the adult movie is still listed but Miss Congeniality has not shown up. I still say this is a fault at Dishes end.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

johnnyd1023 said:


> Ok today is 8/24 and the adult movie is still listed but Miss Congeniality has not shown up. I still say this is a fault at Dishes end.


Past purchases like Miss Congeniailty don't "show up". As I said earlier, they are there from the time you order until the time they are downloaded to Dish. The adult movie will also stay around until it is downloaded. Typically, that happens about once a month. To see the last download date, press Menu, then System Setup (6), then Diagnostics (3), then Counters. Press the "page down" key, and look at item 16. That should show the date you were last connected to Dish. In your case, I'd expect it to be later than the date you ordered Miss Congeniality. Figure that about one month from that date, the system will phone home again, and the adult movie will download.


----------

